

Ubuntu surprise - spacestronaut
http://manilastandardtoday.com/2013/01/01/ubuntu-surprise/

======
mickgardner
Honestly I don't understand the constant whining and whinging about
ubuntu/canonical commercialization.

Fucking shock horror they want to be profitable, while releasing quality open
source software.

Big Fucking Deal. Microsoft? Apple? Anyone? A profitable open source Linux OS
vendor is a real benefit to open source software. It can provide much needed
investment in open technologies and drive hardware and software vendors to
releasing linux friendly products.

I truly don't understand all the ubuntu hate I keep seeing lately...

~~~
devcpp
I do. It's hard enough to bring people out of closed OSes while Ubuntu is
free. I still think Canonical should do like many successful startups these
days: make a large userbase and only then start to deploy the business model.

We're not going to bring many people to OSS if we make it as expensive as the
system they're locked in. One more obstacle.

~~~
UntitledNo4
"I still think Canonical should do like many successful startups these days:
make a large userbase and only then start to deploy the business model."

But isn't that exactly what they are doing? Ubuntu has been around for 8 years
now, would many startups last for 8 years without being profitable? And when
should they start deploying their business model? When we are happy with it?

I think that many of us are being two-faced about Ubuntu. We want Linux to
succeed, but not Ubuntu. We want to prove that you can make money from open
source projects, but object to Ubuntu doing so.

------
ginko
Rumors? Secret projects?

Ubuntu should stop aping Apple and behave like an open source project again.

~~~
reidrac
This is Canonical we're talking about, not Ubuntu. I've found myself
forgetting that there are hundreds of volunteers behind Ubuntu, it's not just
Canonical and their "product" decisions.

~~~
ihsw
Canonical is the face of Ubuntu, both to consumers and enterprise customers.
Until Ubuntu is freed from Canonical's sticky fingers then Ubuntu will
continue to be tainted.

------
vacipr
Their site has been updated with a countdown. <http://www.ubuntu.com/> I'm
saying it's a tablet.

~~~
rrouse
I'd agree, especially with this "you can touch it" text being included.

~~~
gcr
I'm hoping for multitouch gestures via the existing synaptics driver.
Converting millions of existing laptop touchpads into multitouch pads would
make a far more exciting announcement than launching a new tablet or phone or
whatever.

------
jiggy2011
This reminds of what Opera did a few years ago. Announcing "We have some
secret project that will change the web forever!" then released a new browser
with an HTTP server embedded into it that was about as popular as <make up
your own thing here>.

I guess the most likely thing here is the Ubuntu TV?

~~~
gpmcadam
The fact that the message on <http://ubuntu.com> says:

    
    
        > So close, you can [ ... ] almost touch it.
    

... suggests that it has something to do with touch screens. Probably a mobile
or tablet interface.

------
StavrosK
Maybe they're finally announcing Ubuntu for mobiles, which they demoed a while
ago and looked pretty nice.

~~~
mtgx
That was more about integrating Ubuntu with Android, though. I think they want
their own OS for mobile.

~~~
StavrosK
Maybe, but I'd be much more excited about using my docked phone as a computer
than yet another mobile OS that won't be as good as Android.

~~~
theboywho
I don't think Android is a good mobile OS. I think the hardest part for a new
mobile OS is to take on the Android ecosystem.

~~~
StavrosK
What's wrong with Android, in your opinion?

~~~
vibrunazo
You just fed a troll with troll candy!

~~~
StavrosK
Blast!

------
venomsnake
What is needed badly is someone to deliver compelling open hardware with kick
ass design under CC for phones and tablets. Then the (r)evolution will happen
on its own. What is the point of pouring immense intellectual resources into
software when the hardware for it is nonexistent?

If someone creates a smartphone on which you can install hassle free whatever
you can - will have my money in a second.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
With it requiring the licensing of tens of thousands of patents to make a
phone, that is, unfortunately, not likely to happen.

------
dhruvmittal
"So close you can almost touch it." Probably Ubuntu for Tablet (officially)?

